
Struggling with Japan’s Nuclear Waste, Six Years After Disaster - mikeevans
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/11/world/asia/struggling-with-japans-nuclear-waste-six-years-after-disaster.html
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13850750](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13850750)

44+ comments

